# Switching from Armour to levothyroxine



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

My wonderful endo at MDA said my TSH came back as a little hypo at 4.7 from my tests on October 10. But I had just had my TSH tested by my Ob/Gyn on September 26 and they were 1.33. How in the world could by TSH jump that high in two weeks?

He told me that he likes Armour and would keep me on it if I wanted to stay. His only concern is the quality levels between each prescription. I've been on 60 mcg Armour for 6 months. While I feel better, I still don't feel 100%. Actually, I'm not sure what 100% feels like anymore. But I know I'm still tired and it takes me a long time to bounce back when I exert myself too much.

So I asked him if we would put me on synthetic and he agreed. For the past 3 days I've been on 125 mcg of levothyroxine and have felt awake in the mornings and no sleepiness/tiredness/fatigue throughout the day. Could the levothyroxine be working that fast and could it be making that much of a difference?

I have heard so many people who felt so much better when switching from levothyroxine to Armour but are there any who feel better after going from Armour to levothyroxine?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I switched from Nature-throid, it is similar to Armour about 6 weeks ago on the recommendation of my GP. She felt it might keep autoimmune flares in check better. I was willing to try and have been happy with the change. I felt pretty good right off the bat and ever since. Although, 2 years ago, I didn't convert well on Levo and went on NDT. I guess it never hurts to try something out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> For the past 3 days I've been on 125 mcg of levothyroxine and have felt awake in the mornings and no sleepiness/tiredness/fatigue throughout the day. Could the levothyroxine be working that fast and could it be making that much of a difference?


Does your endo only test TSH?

You need to insist on Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests while on the levo.

I did not feel well on Unithroid 125mcg until I added Cytomel. It's trial and error with replacement med's.


----------

